# M-Edge for Kindle 2



## MamaProfCrash

The M-Edge is ready for K2! Go nuts folks.

(runs for cover)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Grey w/ Black)

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Smooth Black)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebble Saddle Brown)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Mocha w/ Saddle)

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Smooth Mocha Brown)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Smooth Mocha Brown)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Jade Green)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Sapphire Blue)

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Smooth Camel)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Marbled Red)

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Smooth Red)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Navy Blue)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Cream w/ Saddle)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Black)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Fuchsia)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Purple)

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Royal Blue)

                

_(Added Amazon links - Admin.)_


----------



## Lilly

I love the new locking mechanism; no more side straps or velcro!  M-Edge must have had a Kindle 2 in order to implement this feature so quickly!


----------



## vlapinta

I have a question about the new leather platform jacket. I am in between ordering the executive jacket and the leather platform jacket. 
I have small hands and like to read with one hand holding the Kindle in a case. I fold the case back and hold the kindle in one hand while reading. 
I like the idea of also being able to sit the kindle on a table with this new platform jacket. Do you think I will  be able to fold the platform jacket flat and read with one hand, if I don't want to sit it on a table?

Vicki


----------



## k_reader

Has anyone ever gotten free shipping from the m-edge site?  I want to order my Kindle 2 case (glad I didn't order it previously) but don't want to pay shipping.  Amazon doesn't show the kindle 2 case yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

From what I am seeing, the first K2's are going to be shipped at the end of Feb beinging of March. Give M-edge time, they might get their cases up on the Amazon website in the next few days.


----------



## Cuechick

Lilly said:


> I love the new locking mechanism; no more side straps or velcro! M-Edge must have had a Kindle 2 in order to implement this feature so quickly!


I love that too, that is a big plus over the way those expensive Cole Haan ones. That green leather one has me salivating a bit. I may just crumble and buy the K2, I feel myself getting weaker!


----------



## CuriousLaura

I e-mailed M-Edge about the cover and light I bought for K1 and if I could exchange it for accesories for K2
The answer is..... YES
Here's the e-mail answer: 

Laura,  
The Kindle 2 has different dimensions than the Kindle 1.  M-Edge is updating our line of jackets to accommodate the Kindle 2, available end of Feb./beginning of March. The Kindle 2 jackets will also have the same pocket for our e-Luminator booklight (sold separately and available to order March 2009 or compatible with existing e-Luminator light if you already have one). You can do an even exchange with your Kindle 1 jacket. We are also introducing a new line of Platform jackets (to act as a bookstand) and adding purple and pink to our Genuine Leather Executive jacket line. Please visit www.buymedge.com to view our Kindle 2 jackets. Please select the Kindle 2 jacket at the SAME price point as your Kindle 1 jacket for your exchange. Please ship your Kindle 1 jacket with a copy of your packing slip (with shipping address visible and desired Kindle 2 jacket choice - same price point) to:

M-Edge Accessories
c/o Exchange K2
PMB 353
1121 Annapolis Rd
Odenton, MD  21113

Any questions please let me know.
Thank you,
Sara
Team M-Edge


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm very glad that M-Edge is offering an exchange.

I have to say, I do like the platform cover. I did like the color of the Sapphire Blue M-Edge, but didn't like how it folded back. With the platform, I wouldn't have to worry about it folding back...

hhmmm. decisions, decisions.

Did anybody else notice in the pictures the M-Edge puts the light in upside down? That's how my daughter uses hers.


----------



## ConnieK

Thanks for pointing that out about the light.  I'm going to try it tonight as I have trouble getting it positioned just right when it's placed the way the instructions advise.


----------



## LSbookend

luvmy4brats said:


> Did anybody else notice in the pictures the M-Edge puts the light in upside down? That's how my daughter uses hers.


I did notice that. Maybe they forgot to tell us to do that. lol. It was probably your post when I looked at it I put the insert part of the light down at the bottom and wondered how the K would hold the light in there for you to read. Oh well. Its good to know, but seems a bit annoying to move the light about, but for the convince of a light right there I'll let it slide.



vlapinta said:


> I have a question about the new leather platform jacket. I am in between ordering the executive jacket and the leather platform jacket.
> I have small hands and like to read with one hand holding the Kindle in a case. I fold the case back and hold the kindle in one hand while reading.
> I like the idea of also being able to sit the kindle on a table with this new platform jacket. Do you think I will be able to fold the platform jacket flat and read with one hand, if I don't want to sit it on a table?
> 
> Vicki


I don't have small hands, but I like the idea of a bookstand cover as well. My worry is will the light stick out when not in use. The pictures make me wonder. Also, the plus to the exec jacket is that I have a side to block the light from DH when reading in bed. Glad he sleeps to my left. 

LSbookend


----------



## ladyknight33

I ordered the executive jacket in Camel. 

 Still lusting after the Quest skin on DecalGirl


----------



## vlapinta

Still wondering if the platform jacket will lay flat when you bend it back..... anyone?

Vicki


----------



## ricky

Wow, M-Edge is on top of this!  I like the platform jacket...


----------



## Bluejarzen

Can anyone tell me if there is any real difference between the non-leather and leather M-Edge? Is it truly worth the extra $20 or so to upgrade?


----------



## TM

ricky said:


> Wow, M-Edge is on top of this! I like the platform jacket...


So do i... and am disappointed they do not have one for Klassic Kindle. makes me wonder if they are still going to be making the original covers...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bluejarzen said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is any real difference between the non-leather and leather M-Edge? Is it truly worth the extra $20 or so to upgrade?


I've had both the leather and non-leather M-Edge and personally, don't like the feel of the non-leather cases. They just feel cheaply made to me.


----------



## k_reader

Anyone notice that the Cole Haan covers all use the straps on the 4 edges of the cover instead of the "hinge" system like the amazon cover has (and the m-edge Kindle 2 cover has).. Since the M-edge Kindle 1 cover is already 8 inches long, I bet they are using the exact same layout for the K2 cover, except removing the leather straps, and adding the hinge hooks. That way they don't need to make any real size changes to the cover.


----------



## JetJammer

I'd really like to get a better look at the "locking mechanism" for the new ones into the cases.  The MEdge picture doesn't look that secure really, and the Amazon version doesn't even show a photo of the inside of their case.  The old four corners ones might be better.


----------



## dflachbart

k_reader said:


> Anyone notice that the Cole Haan covers all use the straps on the 4 edges of the cover instead of the "hinge" system like the amazon cover has (and the m-edge Kindle 2 cover has).. Since the M-edge Kindle 1 cover is already 8 inches long, I bet they are using the exact same layout for the K2 cover, except removing the leather straps, and adding the hinge hooks. That way they don't need to make any real size changes to the cover.


I just measured, my M-edge Kindle 1 leather cover is only 7 3/4 inches long, so there's no way they could use the same layout for the K2. But yeah, I would prefer if the new one had straps too...

Dirk


----------



## k_reader

Thank you Dirk for measuring.  That's interesting since the amazon site had said it was 8 inches.  Its great to get a real measurment!


----------



## bayou

I'm new here and anxiously awaiting my first Kindle.  I went to the M-edge site and couldn't decide which cover I would get...the executive or the platform.

Then it hit me....I can put that platform on my bathtub tray for hours and hours of bathtub reading pleasure!

(I think the new Kindle 2.0 skins are really going to send me over the edge)


----------



## ricky

I have a non-leather Image Jacket from M-Edge for the K1, and two leather jackets from M-Edge.  The non-leather one is just as carefully crafted as the leather ones, and looks just as good, however it is breaking in differently, and doesn't have that yummy leather smell.  It probably will not last as long as the leather ones; the leather ones will last for many years, I am sure.  Little nicks and scratches also look worse on the non-leather, but it holds up pretty well.


----------



## frojazz

I was one of the people who jumped the gun and bought a bunch of stuff for a Kindle that will not be coming.  (It is like there is going to be a party and the guest of honor just changed!)  I have an M-edge for the Kindle 1, but will be getting a Kindle 2 on Feb 26 (or sooner?!?).  I have decided that I will wait and see what Oberon comes up with for the Kindle 2.  Hopefully they will utilize the hinge that amazon has used in their now not-stock basic covers...


----------



## luvmy4brats

They're posted at Amazon now. Free shipping on Kindle2 covers and 10% off if you buy 2 or more.

Heaven help me they have purple and fushia covers now (Pebbled leather). I may need something in Pink.


----------



## k_reader

You beat me to the news!  M-edge now available on amazon w/free shipping. I just ordered and Delivery estimate: March 3, 2009 - March 11, 2009.  I'm so excited!  Since I didn't pull the trigger on the Kindle1 cover, I feel its "safe" to pull it on the K2 since it will only ship after I get my kindle 2 on 2/26.  This is sick.....I'm like a little kid, and I will only admit my kindle addiction on this board. To the outside world, I'm just sensible me, not some lady who is excited about spending $405 on a gadget and its fancy cover.  I got the Leather Pebbled Mocha w/ Saddle strap.  Yippy!


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> They're posted at Amazon now. Free shipping on Kindle2 covers and 10% off if you buy 2 or more.
> 
> Heaven help me they have purple and fushia covers now (Pebbled leather). I may need something in Pink.


So nice to always be well informed

THANK YOU!

Eric


----------



## gwen10

Do the m-edge covers flip back?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The m-edge for K1 flipped back. I doubt that the hinge would prevent that from happening but I can't say for sure. You should email M_Edge and ask them


----------



## gwen10

ProfCrash said:


> The m-edge for K1 flipped back. I doubt that the hinge would prevent that from happening but I can't say for sure. You should email M_Edge and ask them


Thanks, don't know why I didn't think of that! I just emailed them. I will post the answer when I get it.


----------



## ELDogStar

k_reader said:


> I got the Leather Pebbled Mocha w/ Saddle strap. Yippy!


I just ordered the same piece!
You got taste and class my friend.

Eric


----------



## gwen10

Just received an email back from m-edge.  The K2 cover does flip back.  Here is their email to me:

Our "executive" line of covers open like a book, and the left-hand cover side can fold back. The "platform" jacket "flips"open with the front cover flipping over towards the back of a jacket, similar to how you would flip back a paper from a paper pad. Hope this helps!  Any further questions let me know.

Thanks!
Team M-Edge


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ah man, they just posted the purple and pink ones over at at the M-Edge website. I had just totally talked myself out of one and then I had to go and see the pink one. 









What's a girl to do? Oberon doesn't have a pink cover. I think I need the Platform Jacket in pink. I don't want the Executive because I had issues folding it back and wound up giving it to my daughter, but the Platform? That just might work....

I just sent them an email asking if the Platform Jacket has interior pockets like the Executive Jacket does.


----------



## Cuechick

You can also order them through Amazon but I do not think the shipping is free.
 [URL=http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw]http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=M-Edge+Genuine+Leather+Executive+Jacket+for+Amazon+Kindle+2&x=12&y=22[/url]


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yes, Shipping is free:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Special Offers and Product Promotions

Save 10% each on M-Edge covers for Amazon Kindle offered by M-edge Accessories when you purchase 2 or more. Here's how (restrictions apply) 

Get free standard shipping on this item when you purchase 1 or more Kindle 2 Jackets offered by M-edge Accessories


----------



## LSbookend

frojazz said:


> I was one of the people who jumped the gun and bought a bunch of stuff for a Kindle that will not be coming. (It is like there is going to be a party and the guest of honor just changed!) I have an M-edge for the Kindle 1, but will be getting a Kindle 2 on Feb 26 (or sooner?!?). I have decided that I will wait and see what Oberon comes up with for the Kindle 2. Hopefully they will utilize the hinge that amazon has used in their now not-stock basic covers...


I got an medge for K1 too, but I ordered mine through amazon and they were willing to take it back without a restocking fee. If you ordered though m-edge you should ask them.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I sent them an email asking about a pocket inside the Portfolio Jacket

Here is the response I got:

The pocket will be slightly different then our Executive jackets. Since the pocket is on the inside of the front cover that 'flips' over, our pocket is on the side of the cover, with a curved entry point to avoid having papers flop over when flipping the cover back. I will forward to see if we can't get a better picture of it.

Thanks!
Team M-Edge


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Yes, the Kindle 2 versions of the M-Edge are now available through Amazon. Here are the links. I'll add these to the original post too.

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Grey w/ Black)

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Smooth Black)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebble Saddle Brown)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Mocha w/ Saddle)

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Smooth Mocha Brown)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Smooth Mocha Brown)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Jade Green)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Sapphire Blue)

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Smooth Camel)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Marbled Red)

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Smooth Red)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Navy Blue)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Cream w/ Saddle)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Black)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Fuchsia)

M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Purple)

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Royal Blue)


----------



## bordercollielady

All the Leather executive M-edge covers for Kindle2 are still showing "Not currently Available".  I love the platform colors but I'm not sure if I want to flip the cover up when I read.. won't feel as much like a book.  I'm really disappointed that it doesn't come with a cover since I was hoping I could convert it to work in my Oberon journal and not buy a cover at all.  Oh well.. so many decisions!

Ricki

Later:  I decided to try  the Mocha Brown Smooth Leather Platform and see if I like it.  I guess I can always send it back.  I don't want my Kindle to be coverless.  I need to figure out how to use that Oberon journal.  I still have my original Kindle 1 cover.  If it isn't a whole lot longer, the "holders" are a little flexible, maybe it will still fit??


----------



## dflachbart

Here's some news for those who are not sure about the new hinge mechanism. I sent an email to M-Edge customer support to ask about it, and here's the response I got:



> Great news! I am told that we will also be offering our Kindle 2 Executive jackets with the 4-corner tabs, similar to our Kindle 1 Executive jackets. These should be available on Amazon and our website tomorrow or Thursday. You can follow-up if you don't see them by then. This will also have the pen loop as our Kindle 1 jackets did as well as the pocket for our e-Luminator.


That's awesome, that was the only thing that had bugged me... 

Edit: looks like they actually took the Executive jackets off their website, I assume they are working on putting new pics up right now

Dirk


----------



## ladyknight33

Dirk thanks for the info I thought I was losing it for a minute.    I ordered the Executive Jacket in camel and went to the website and the executive jackets werent showing I was almost ready to call customer service and cancel my order and go with the amazon cover.


----------



## k_reader

Thanks for checking into that also Dirk, I was wondering where they went on the Amazon site. I already ordered the K2 version that they had out there with the hinge (in Pebbled Mocha, Saddle Strap... so did Eric!) but now I'm not sure if I should go with the "traditional' style with the 4 corners or try with the hinge... I wonder if one will be thicker than the other?  It sounds like they are going to offer both styles.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## k_reader

New images on the m-edge site... now showing four corners, not hinge system. I bet they scrapped the hinges and are going with four corners. I will email them to confirm.

http://www.buymedge.com/p_Kindle2ExL.html


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

k_reader said:


> New images on the m-edge site... now showing four corners, not hinge system. I bet they scrapped the hinges and are going with four corners. I will email them to confirm.
> 
> http://www.buymedge.com/p_Kindle2ExL.html


I am undecided on the K 2 since my K 1 is only 4 months old. I loved my m-Edge cover. I am probably the only person on this board to say I like it better than the Oberon cover. For the price the m-edge wins hands down. I have to say I was somewhat disappointed in my Oberon and I do not like the wool piece at all that is to protect the screen. Everything sticks to it, lint, hair, fuzzies. I miss the feel of the suede on my m-Edge. If I get a K2 I will definitely be getting another m-Edge and save the $45 difference for books. I still have my red m-edge but now my skin won't match!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

You guys are killing me! I was trying to wait for Oberon, but I will need a cover until theirs are available. I didn't like the MEdge Platform covers, but now the leather Executive covers are available again I have ordered the Sapphire Blue. Just to protect my new K2 until Oberon covers are ready. Now, if DecalGirl would make K2 skins available.....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda, Aren't you supposed to be staying away from all things kindle2? LOL! You're not making it any easier for yourself!!!

I loved my original M-Edge. I had 3 of them (red, black, saddle) they were very comfortable to hold. The new ones with the band around it though, oh man, those disappointed me big time. I loved the color of the Sapphire Blue, but it was so stiff and bulky I couldn't get it to fold back properly. I wound up giving it to my daughter (Funny thing, I'm now using hers and have to take it out of the cover)

I did order the Executive Platform Jacket in Pebbled Pink. Hopefully, with it folding over the top, I won't have as many issues holding it. I like the idea of it turning into a bookstand. Bella's going to look marvelous in her pretty pink koat (at least until Oberon can get the butterfly for the k2)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> Linda, Aren't you supposed to be staying away from all things kindle2? LOL! You're not making it any easier for yourself!!!
> 
> I loved my original M-Edge. I had 3 of them (red, black, saddle) they were very comfortable to hold. The new ones with the band around it though, oh man, those disappointed me big time. I loved the color of the Sapphire Blue, but it was so stiff and bulky I couldn't get it to fold back properly. I wound up giving it to my daughter (Funny thing, I'm now using hers and have to take it out of the cover)
> 
> I did order the Executive Platform Jacket in Pebbled Pink. Hopefully, with it folding over the top, I won't have as many issues holding it. I like the idea of it turning into a bookstand. Bella's going to look marvelous in her pretty pink koat (at least until Oberon can get the butterfly for the k2)


Girl I am on the brink of ordering a K 2...again! I am going to take my lunch and do some reading and think about it a little more. I think I am a goner though.


----------



## ConnieK

[


Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am undecided on the K 2 since my K 1 is only 4 months old. I loved my m-Edge cover. I am probably the only person on this board to say I like it better than the Oberon cover. For the price the m-edge wins hands down. I have to say I was somewhat disappointed in my Oberon and I do not like the wool piece at all that is to protect the screen. Everything sticks to it, lint, hair, fuzzies. I miss the feel of the suede on my m-Edge. If I get a K2 I will definitely be getting another m-Edge and save the $45 difference for books. I still have my red m-edge but now my skin won't match!


You are not the only one! I bought both and ended up giving the Oberon to my FIL. The black Celtic Cross is perfect for him but I love the look and feel of my red m-edge and the ability to easily attach the m-edge light. I am looking forward to getting another m-edge (maybe pebbled saddle) for K2. Now, my husband who will be getting my Klassic Kindle is wondering whether its red cover might be too "girly" for him. I see more shopping on the horizon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Girl I am on the brink of ordering a K 2...again! I am going to take my lunch and do some reading and think about it a little more. I think I am a goner though.


I sold poor Edgar so fast I didn't have time for 2nd thoughts. He's already with his new owner! Which is why I did it the way I did..If I had given myself time to think about it, I'd be waffling back and forth.


----------



## BruceS

luvmy4brats said:


> I sold poor Edgar so fast I didn't have time for 2nd thoughts. He's already with his new owner! Which is why I did it the way I did..If I had given myself time to think about it, I'd be waffling back and forth.


I can't understand all the K1 owners who are selling their K1 before they receive their K2.

I realize that you can probably get more for your K1 now, but if I sold mine, I would actually have to go back to reading hard covers or paperbacks until I received my K2.


----------



## k_reader

Luvmy4brats... you are worrying me now, what about the m-edge strap didn't you like?  I don't know what the original m-edge looked like, but, I think I like the strap to hold the thing closed.  Can you elaborate?


----------



## luvmy4brats

BruceS said:


> I can't understand all the K1 owners who are selling their K1 before they receive their K2.


Because I knew I could steal borrow my daughter's kindle. I also have an ipod full of audiobooks. In a pinch I can also use the ereader app on it. I downloaded all the free Harelquin books.

It's more a psychological thing. I'm so used to always making sure Edgar was with me when I left, it doesn't feel right. My purse is way too light now.


----------



## luvmy4brats

k_reader said:


> Luvmy4brats... you are worrying me now, what about the m-edge strap didn't you like? I don't know what the original m-edge looked like, but, I think I like the strap to hold the thing closed. Can you elaborate?


I've got very small hands and arthritis. I got used to how flat the original ones folded back. When M-Edge re-designed it and added the strap that went around the whole cover, it didn't fold back as flat anymore. It folded back more like a binderif that makes sense. The Spine was much stiffer and wouldn't fold in half. Some people were able to work with it and get it to fold flat, but even after almost 2 months of use, it's not quite there yet (but it is better) I'll see if I can't find the pictures I took when I got it so you can see.

I also was not a fan of the white thread they used for stitching the new ones. It made them look cheaper. They should have used matching thread. I do LOVE the color of the Sapphire Blue. It's more of a deep turquoise.

My Oberon folded over beautifully. Folded up nice and flat. Just like my original M-Edge.


----------



## dflachbart

The M-Edge executive Kindle 2 jacket is now also available on the Amazon site - but without the free shipping offer like the platform jacket  Hope this is just a glitch and will be corrected soon...

Dirk


----------



## rikkileigh

I ordered the red leather kindle 2 jacket with the hinge Monday morning. Then they took it off the website but I emailed them and I am in line for one with the hinge but....I did notice that Amazon somewhere noted that the hinge is patent pending. I wonder if this is the problem with M-Edge not posting it on Amazon with the hinge.


----------



## k_reader

I ordered one on monday morning from m-edge through Amazon and I don't want the hinge... I would rather the four corners.  I will have to email them I guess.  I assumed they were just bagging the whole hinge idea.  I'm afraid I won't be able to fold back with the hinge... I want the 4 corners.


----------



## dflachbart

dflachbart said:


> The M-Edge executive Kindle 2 jacket is now also available on the Amazon site - but without the free shipping offer like the platform jacket  Hope this is just a glitch and will be corrected soon...
> 
> Dirk


It was a glitch, free shipping is now also available for the executive jacket. 
I just ordered one 

Dirk


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Do they have all the colors available in the executive leather? I only saw red when I clicked on the link that was posted in an earlier post.


----------



## bayou

I have so much work to do but I would rather obsess on my Kindle 2 covers!

Okay, on the m-edge site, if the executive has that 4-corner holder thing, and it folds back, where do you attach the light?

I decided to get the platform cover because it looks like there is space on the left hand side of the cover to attach the light.

Thoughts? 

(I'm a newbie so pictures is all I have to go on now)


----------



## ELDogStar

bayou said:


> I have so much work to do but I would rather obsess on my Kindle 2 covers!
> 
> Okay, on the m-edge site, if the executive has that 4-corner holder thing, and it folds back, where do you attach the light?
> 
> I decided to get the platform cover because it looks like there is space on the left hand side of the cover to attach the light.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> (I'm a newbie so pictures is all I have to go on now)


attach the light to the cover that is folded back.
This way it doesn't rub on the Kindle.

Eric


----------



## k_reader

Boyou, do you mean the m-edge light or another type of light?  The m-edge light slips in to a pocket they have built into the cover.  There are pictures of how this works on the m-edge site.


----------



## k_reader

Update: If you ordered the m-edge case on Monday for the Kindle 2 you will get the one with the hinges.  It looks like they will be making both.  So, they told me if I wanted the four corners, to cancel that order and put in a new one from amazon site (for the four corners one).  So, they very quickly cancelled the order and I went into amazon and put in a new order for the four corners executive leather case.

Great customer service m-edge.

The only bad was that it moved my ship date from Delivery estimate: March 3, 2009 - March 11, 2009 to 
Delivery estimate: March 11, 2009 - March 19, 2009    Oh well... maybe it will come early.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I ordered the sapphire blue executive leather m-Edge with the same ship date k_reader.


----------



## bayou

k_reader said:


> Boyou, do you mean the m-edge light or another type of light? The m-edge light slips in to a pocket they have built into the cover. There are pictures of how this works on the m-edge site.


I bought some mighty might light (mighty bright? something like that) that I saw on Amazon. I didn't even think about putting the on the front cover of the folded back executive cover.

d'oh!

_(embarassed......runs out)_


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I ordered the sapphire blue executive leather m-Edge with the same ship date k_reader.


That one is SO pretty. I love the color and almost ordered it (in the Platform style) but had to get the pink instead. That's the one I gave my daughter. I'll see if I can't dig up the pictures I took of it when I got it.


----------



## DD

Leslie and Patrizia, OMG.I haven't yet decided to buy the K2 and I'm already drooling over the M-edge Pebbled Purple cover with the corner pieces.I may just have to buy the K2 because of this cover.I have two K1 M-edge covers and am glad to see they are making the covers with the corner holders. I didn't like the idea of depending on the hinge to hold the Kindle.Actually put both the K2 and the cover in my cart but can't seem to push the button.A little voice keeps telling me to wait and read the customer reviews before buying.


----------



## luvmy4brats

bayou said:


> I bought some mighty might light (mighty bright? something like that) that I saw on Amazon. I didn't even think about putting the on the front cover of the folded back executive cover.
> 
> d'oh!
> 
> _(embarassed......runs out)_


I'm not even going to admit how long it took me to figure out to clip it onto the front cover..I kept trying to squeeze it behind the Kindle. (Don't tell. I'm afraid they'll revoke my MENSA card)


----------



## ladyknight33

Well M-Edge charged my card ~ does this means its ready and shipping? Original delivery date was 3/2
now I gotta call customer service and figure out whats going on if I am getting one with hinges or corners?
I think I want the corners  decisions decisions


----------



## trixiedog

I have had the leather executive and love it....am thinking of getting the platform one that will sit.  Does anyone know if this also works as well if you want to hold it, like reading in bed.  Is it hard to hold, does it fold back all the way together, when you are not standing it?  (hope this is making sense)


----------



## luvmy4brats

ladyknight33 said:


> Well M-Edge charged my card ~ does this means its ready and shipping? Original delivery date was 3/2
> now I gotta call customer service and figure out whats going on if I am getting one with hinges or corners?
> I think I want the corners decisions decisions


No, M-Edge has a tendency to charge the card when it's ordered, not when it's shipped. They should send you an email when it's shipped. I'm pretty sure they're not shipping any of these cases until March


----------



## ricky

luvmy4brats said:


> I've got very small hands and arthritis. I got used to how flat the original ones folded back. When M-Edge re-designed it and added the strap that went around the whole cover, it didn't fold back as flat anymore. It folded back more like a binderif that makes sense. The Spine was much stiffer and wouldn't fold in half. Some people were able to work with it and get it to fold flat, but even after almost 2 months of use, it's not quite there yet (but it is better) I'll see if I can't find the pictures I took when I got it so you can see.
> 
> I also was not a fan of the white thread they used for stitching the new ones. It made them look cheaper. They should have used matching thread. I do LOVE the color of the Sapphire Blue. It's more of a deep turquoise.
> 
> My Oberon folded over beautifully. Folded up nice and flat. Just like my original M-Edge.


I agree about the color of the thread, but overall they are really well made. My Sapphire Blue broke in fairly easily, but I got a Marbled Red for my birthday, and that is very stiff. Beautiful, but not breaking in well at all...

I have an older saddle M-Edge, and it worked wonderfully from the beginning. It just gets better all the time. I just bought an Oberon from someone who is getting the K2, and I'm sure to enjoy it!


----------



## traceyreads

I am torn about which M-Edge to get for Kindle 2 - I have the hinge based Executive on order but am a little afraid of it's reliability and operation... Maybe I should cancel and order the "tried and true" corner version, especially now that we don't need access to the back of the Kindle for button operation.  But I am curious to see how this "hinge" thingy will work.

So much to ponder, so little time...


----------



## traceyreads

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I ordered the sapphire blue executive leather m-Edge with the same ship date k_reader.


I ordered the same one on the same day - now I am torn, do I want the tried and true four corners, or should I give the hinge a chance?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

traceyreads said:


> I ordered the same one on the same day - now I am torn, do I want the tried and true four corners, or should I give the hinge a chance?


I had the red m-Egde executive leather with corners for my K 1 and loved it! That's why I ordered another for my K 2.


----------



## pomlover2586

I want to get an M-Edge Executive Jacket [NOT the platform Kind] but I don't see them on Amazon like the Platforms are. i found the M-Edge website and intend to buy one there- but does anyone know if I will receive one with the hinge or the ones with the four corners? I really DON'T want a hinge one......  Thanks!


----------



## pomlover2586

OK I just bought the M-Edge Executive cover in Jade Green! I also got the reversible [pink/gray] Neoprene case cover from amazon! I bought the case so I have something to put my K2 in while I wait for my M-Edge. Does anyone know if the M-Edge Cover will fit inside the Neoprene case?


----------



## DD

dflachbart said:


> I just measured, my M-edge Kindle 1 leather cover is only 7 3/4 inches long, so there's no way they could use the same layout for the K2. But yeah, I would prefer if the new one had straps too...
> 
> Dirk


Actually, M-edge is making the cover for K2 with corners but it's hard to find on Amazon.
Search in "All Departments" for "m-edge genuine leather executive jacket for kindle 2"

_(Made search text clickable - Admin.)_


----------



## KBoards Admin

Clicking here will show you the M-edge executive cases for Kindle 2:

m-edge executive Kindle 2


----------



## DD

Harvey said:


> Clicking here will show you the M-edge executive cases for Kindle 2:
> 
> m-edge executive Kindle 2


Harvey, how did you put the link in your post? I tried to copy and paste it into the previous post and it wouldn't appear as a link. Just curious.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

DD said:


> Harvey, how did you put the link in your post? I tried to copy and paste it into the previous post and it wouldn't appear as a link. Just curious.


I have yet to figure out the link posting here as well.


----------



## DD

DD said:


> Harvey, how did you put the link in your post? I tried to copy and paste it into the previous post and it wouldn't appear as a link. Just curious.





ProfCrash said:


> I have yet to figure out the link posting here as well.


Now I notice that when my typed in "m-edge genuine leather executive jacket for kindle 2" actually does appear as a link in the post and takes you to the right page. M-m-m, a mystery...

Addition: It doesn't appear as a link when first posted but when I came back to it later, it is a link.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

DD said:


> Now I notice that when my typed in "m-edge genuine leather executive jacket for kindle 2" actually does appear as a link in the post and takes you to the right page. M-m-m, a mystery...
> 
> Addition: It doesn't appear as a link when first posted but when I came back to it later, it is a link.


Harvey fixed it for ya! He is awesome like that!


----------



## DD

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Harvey fixed it for ya! He is awesome like that!


Wow, thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Angela

I am a bit jealous of the K2 owners who will be able to order M-edge covers... they can get purple!! 

I would love a purple M-edge for my K1...


----------



## MonaSW

Angela said:


> I am a bit jealous of the K2 owners who will be able to order M-edge covers... they can get purple!!
> 
> I would love a purple M-edge for my K1...


What about getting one and then Velcroing your Kindle into it?


----------



## Angela

MonaSW said:


> What about getting one and then Velcroing your Kindle into it?


That's a thought... I may wait until my DD gets her M-edge K2 Cover and see if that would work. If it does, then I may finally get myself a purple cover!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

DD said:


> Wow, thanks, Harvey!


You're welcome! It's easy to do. Here are a couple of ways to make links to Amazon in your posts:

1. Use the Link-Maker page, to create links that you can copy/paste into your post. It's here: http://www.kboards.com/link. You can use it to do text or image links, like the book cover images or accessory images that you often see in our forums.

2. You can also make a link that will search Amazon for any text string. Just select the text string in your post (e.g. Kindle 2 M-Edge leather cases), and press the 'Amazon Search' button - it looks like this:









Try it out and let me know if you have problems or questions with it!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Just trying out the link maker so Harvey won't have to follow me around adding links to my posts anymore...lol!!!

This is the MEdge I ordered to protect my K2 until I get one from Oberon.


----------



## mbw

traceyreads said:


> I am torn about which M-Edge to get for Kindle 2 - I have the hinge based Executive on order but am a little afraid of it's reliability and operation... Maybe I should cancel and order the "tried and true" corner version, especially now that we don't need access to the back of the Kindle for button operation. But I am curious to see how this "hinge" thingy will work.
> 
> So much to ponder, so little time...


I am brand new to this site and to the Kindle. I have ordered the Kindle 2 as well as the amazon case, but after discovering these boards I know I would rather have the m-edge. I can't decide between the hinge or the four corners version. How well did the corners hold the kindle 1? Thanks for the help.


----------



## drenee

Welcome mbw.  First, take a minute and go to introductions and tell us about yourself.  
I have K1 and an M-edge with corners.  The corners are very very secure.  They are a bit too tight for me, but I have a feeling, being that they are leather, will relax over time.  I also have an Oberon and they corners are a bit easier to slip K in and out of.  I probably would not have even thought the M-edge was tight except for being able to compare to Oberon.  I use my M-edge mostly at night.  It props up very well, and I have the light.  
Hope that helps.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

mbw said:


> I am brand new to this site and to the Kindle. I have ordered the Kindle 2 as well as the amazon case, but after discovering these boards I know I would rather have the m-edge. I can't decide between the hinge or the four corners version. How well did the corners hold the kindle 1? Thanks for the help.


I love the corners. It holds the Kindle very secure. I keep the right corner off in order to have access to WN and my On/Off Switch and my Kindle is still securely in place. Knocked it off my night stand and it kept right on Kindling.


----------



## k_reader

I have read a lot of posts, and of them that I have read said the m-edge corner case holds the kindle in very securely.

With the k2, in general, we will be removing the kindle from the case less often because all the buttons are located on the front or side, as opposed to on the k1, which had the on/off and whispernet buttons on the back.

I have an m-edge with corners on order for my K2.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## mbw

Thanks to drenee, linda cannon-mott and k_reader for your quick reply. That is very helpful, I am leaning towards the corners, just wanted to be sure it was secure.


----------



## DD

Harvey said:


> You're welcome! It's easy to do. Here are a couple of ways to make links to Amazon in your posts:
> 
> 1. Use the Link-Maker page, to create links that you can copy/paste into your post. It's here: http://www.kboards.com/link. You can use it to do text or image links, like the book cover images or accessory images that you often see in our forums.
> 
> 2. You can also make a link that will search Amazon for any text string. Just select the text string in your post (e.g. Kindle 2 M-Edge leather cases), and press the 'Amazon Search' button - it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it out and let me know if you have problems or questions with it!


Cool! Here's my try:

M-edge Executive Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Pebbled Purple)


----------



## ZomZom

I've ordered my Kindle 2 and this will be my first eBook reader.  Browsing the M-Edge Kindle covers on Amazon they look very attractive, but I wonder how necessary a cover is.  I also have read many complaints that the M-Edge causes staining on the Kindle.  Can anyone enlighten me on these issues?

TIA


----------



## kari

ZomZom said:


> I've ordered my Kindle 2 and this will be my first eBook reader. Browsing the M-Edge Kindle covers on Amazon they look very attractive, but I wonder how necessary a cover is. I also have read many complaints that the M-Edge causes staining on the Kindle. Can anyone enlighten me on these issues?
> 
> TIA


I am new and have concerns about staining with M-edge covers as well. Can someone give us more information on this? Are there certain colors that stain worse and maybe some that have been better about it? Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats

A few people who had the very first M-Edge that had dyed to match interior had issues with staining. Once they switched to a grey interior, the problems ceased. I had a red cover with a red interior and I never had any issues. I wouldn't worry about staining with the M-Edge.


----------



## kari

Oh okay, so no concern about the pieces of leather that hold the Kindle in place?  Those are what I was thinking of.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Nope. Never had an issue with those. I've had the black, saddle and red. My daughter has had a sapphire blue one since December and no problems either.


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope. Never had an issue with those. I've had the black, saddle and red. My daughter has had a sapphire blue one since December and no problems either.


Oh good - thanks. I think I read where some people used a skin on their Kindle so it wouldn't happen, but I haven't decided if I want a skin on mine yet or not. I want to get it in hand before I decide on that part.


----------



## RussB

It seems the executive with the hinge as disappeared.  I can't find it on Amazon or M-edge website.


----------



## RussB

Wow.  I already got a reply from M-edge, looks like it will be a few more weeks for the hinge design:

Hi Russ,
  We are hoping to take orders for our hinge compatible jacket towards the end of February. What you most likely saw was incorrect verbage on our website regarding the hinge that we have fixed. We are currently offering our -corner tab design, and will add our hinge design soon, and will offer both at that time. Hope this helps to clarify and thank you for your patience!

Take care,
Team M-Edge


----------



## DD

Angela said:


> That's a thought... I may wait until my DD gets her M-edge K2 Cover and see if that would work. If it does, then I may finally get myself a purple cover!!


Sorry, Angela, when I saw that Oberon came out with Roof of Heaven in purple (yay!), I went with that and cancelled my M-edge order. So, I won't be able to comment on whether or not the velcro would work. I'm sure there will be many others here who can help you.


----------



## cyndeehunt

RussB,

I have a M-edge Executive genuine leather jacket with hinges on order from M-edge. They have a 60-day refund period if I'm not completely satisfied. I'm eager to see if the front cover will fold back while reading. I can't wait to get it. It's shipping to me on or about March 7th.


----------



## RussB

cyndeehunt said:


> RussB,
> 
> I have a M-edge Executive genuine leather jacket with hinges on order from M-edge. They have a 60-day refund period if I'm not completely satisfied. I'm eager to see if the front cover will fold back while reading. I can't wait to get it. It's shipping to me on or about March 7th.


Thats what I was going to order but they are not on their site now. I guess I will wait to see how you guys like the hinges and then decide.


----------



## melodyyyyy

Hi luvemy4brats

  I can't decide between the Red or Saddle M edge.  You have both.  Which do you like better and why?  The red seem to be the most popular but the Saddle color seems warmer, but it also seems like it would show dirt.  Please help!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tough choice. I liked both of them (no help, I know) I liked the color of the red, but the saddle seemed sturdier. The leather on the red didn't wear as well as the saddle  (The saddle was pebbled, the red was smooth). The spine of the red showed the creases much more than the saddle did.

When it came down to choosing which one to send my mom with hers, I sent her the red and kept the saddle for myself.

Hope that helps


----------



## melodyyyyy

Thanks Luv

  I think I will go with the Saddle.


----------

